# Does Canada visa ban affect australia visa application?



## dream2_oz (Jul 13, 2013)

I am looking to apply for Australian PR visa however i have a question.
I got banned for Canada for 2 years in 2010 and period is already over. That too because of an Agent who screwed my dream to settle there. However, now i am planning to apply for Australian PR. Will that Ban affect my application by any chance? Do these countries share their databases, if yes, are their chances of visa rejection due to this reason?

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Many countries freely share information about migrants to protect each others borders. Canada and Australia would definitely share information.

It may affect any application to Australia, it depends on why you received the ban?

You are asked on many of the forms you must submit about any rejections, deportations and removals from other countries. You are also asked for details of all countries visited. 

If you lied and did not mention it and they found out you would definitely be rejected regardless of what the reason for the ban was because it shows bad character because of your deception. 

If you declare it Australia will make its own assessment of if it will be an issue and the outcome would depend on the reasons for the ban.


----------



## dream2_oz (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi _shel,

Thanks for your quick response.

basically, I applied for student visa and my consultant told me that they can help me on that and get me an education loan from bank which was mandatory under SPP and they did get me approval letter. That letter turned out to be a fake later when Canadian high Commision asked for an evidence. that company has been shut down because of lot of police complaints against them and Police arrested the owner as well.

I also posted a query on CIC by sending an email saying if I could apply for appeal but they said that the decision has been taken and cannot reverted.

I can show those links which shows the police complaints against that company along with my email to CHC.

will that help anyway?


----------



## dream2_oz (Jul 13, 2013)

_shel said:


> Many countries freely share information about migrants to protect each others borders. Canada and Australia would definitely share information.
> 
> It may affect any application to Australia, it depends on why you received the ban?
> 
> ...


Hi _shel,

Thanks for your quick response.

basically, I applied for student visa and my consultant told me that they can help me on that and get me an education loan from bank which was mandatory under SPP and they did get me approval letter. That letter turned out to be a fake later when Canadian high Commision asked for an evidence. that company has been shut down because of lot of police complaints against them and Police arrested the owner as well.

I also posted a query on CIC by sending an email saying if I could apply for appeal but they said that the decision has been taken and cannot reverted.

I can show those links which shows the police complaints against that company along with my email to CHC.

will that help anyway?


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah,
You fell into a Scam and you were affected. If this is the true reason, then you would not really have to worry but you would definitely have to provide proof of the company, proof that the company was your agent for the Student Visa to canada and the news and articles and maybe even a formal letter from the government which gives information of such a scam being uncovered and all that...

Also, please be proactive and mention this wherever it has been asked to provide details of refusals.. When you provide genuine detailed information to DIAC and when you were not the person at fault, , DIAC will enquire but eventually clear you from such an issue. 

This is what i think would happen. But if possible, do take advice from a registered Migration agent when such complications occur... And this time, be sure to hire a MARA Australian immigration agent and not waste your money if youre at all going to hire one.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It seems that you will be declined entry on arrival when they match your fingerprints

Canada, Australia and Britain share biometric information - US to follow

Canada, Australia and Britain have teamed up to share biometric and fingerprint information about suspected criminals and will soon be joined by the United States and New Zealand.


http://www.eglobaltravmore/corporat...kind-visa-applicationnce-5cc-launchepore.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Thats nonsense. The UK doesnt even monitor entries and exits let alone take finger prints on on entry. That first link you post is from 2009!!!!

Those articles are about criminals not those who have had a visa denied. 

Less scaremongering please.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> It seems that you will be declined entry on arrival when they match your fingerprints
> 
> Canada, Australia and Britain share biometric information - US to follow
> 
> ...


Dream2oz has been denied a visa and is NOT a criminal and the article relates to criminals.....how could you even say dream2oz will be denied entry...please don't scare people...doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*dont worry*

u will get entry into austrlia without issues .
even to canada u can try after two years.
mind u it is ban u have not committed any crime.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Pls do not assume all those who got denied visas are criminals..........I got my visa refused to UK once......Immediately after few months.....I have been to two different places.......happily worked ........came back home........now am all set to Aussies my friend.....
> 
> 
> There is a way difference between being criminal and being visa refused......no offense......


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> It seems that you will be declined entry on arrival when they match your fingerprints
> 
> Canada, Australia and Britain share biometric information - US to follow
> 
> ...


Pls do not assume all those who denied visas are criminals mate........there is a huge difference betwee being a criminal and being denied visa..........I got my visa refused for UK some years back........after few months I had been to two places......worked happily.......came back home.....now am all set for Immigration process.........FYI.......every country I entered I gave all my biometrics........no offense......


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

dream2_oz said:


> Hi _shel,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> ...


as Ranjith47 say.....provide them with what all you can as proof of your ban,,,,,,,,,I think that will do good for you.........In my experience...DIAC......approves those who are honest in their declarations.............

show them honestly the reason why you are banned entry to Canad with all those proofs you have, Lastly, I wanna tell you one thing........you can listen to all of our opinions........but .....at the end of the..........decision should be yours...........be honest......am sure...you get through this phase.

Goodluck


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh well, don't worry man..just be honest about your ban and let them decide for you..

If the letter says you are inadmissible to Canada or something then it's something to worry about but if such scary words are not written chill..

Trust me Canada has wierd reasons for giving free bans to people..CIC banned a girl for 2 years because in her PR application she mentioned 2 responsibilities which her supervisor couldn't confirm..lol..she is now studying her Masters in US..

And I also know till what lengths people go to get social benefits from Government..the thing is Canada is a socialist country, very unlike America (which is why Chinese find it easy to settle)..Indians are more comfortable in USA, England and Australia probably..


----------



## dream2_oz (Jul 13, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> It seems that you will be declined entry on arrival when they match your fingerprints
> 
> 
> Canada, Australia and Britain have teamed up to share biometric and fingerprint information about suspected criminals and will soon be joined by the United States and New Zealand.
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well tried to help, that is all.

Also how will you prove that the mistake was done by your agent? Did you officially appoint him?


----------



## dream2_oz (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your valuable responses.

Yes I have some emails which I sent to that consultants for my paperwork and there are some news on online news channels which clearly shows about that scam.

And the owner got arrested by Indian police as well. they messed up with more than 300 people.


I am worried if that will really affect adversely my visa application of Australia which i will file in future. It involves lot of money so do not want to take a chance.


----------



## dream2_oz (Jul 13, 2013)

findraj said:


> Oh well, don't worry man..just be honest about your ban and let them decide for you..
> 
> If the letter says you are inadmissible to Canada or something then it's something to worry about but if such scary words are not written chill..
> 
> ...


Yes, It is written about inadmissibility for 2 years and I assume they write on every bans. May be I am wrong.

This is the thing which makes me scared and I do not want to lose money again.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

BTW what is the consultant's name? He may be running another business like this now.


----------



## dream2_oz (Jul 13, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> BTW what is the consultant's name? He may be running another business like this now.


The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Chandigarh Stories


Fraud Healthyway Immigration Consultants: 30 More Fraud Case against Healtyway Immigration Fraud Consultants

Police arrest 2 more persons in the Healthyway immigration fraud case | Day & Night News


Complaints against Kakkar cross 200-mark - Times Of India


please check these


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

dream2_oz said:


> Thank you all for your valuable responses.
> 
> I am worried if that will really affect adversely my visa application of Australia which i will file in future. It involves lot of money so do not want to take a chance.


Is it possible for you to post the document from CIC after blurring personal details??

..A lot of it depends on what is written in the letter...

It is ok to be worried, but trust me as far as I know it will not affect your Australian application. However, in such cases , the words written in the ban letter matter, because your CO will have to have a strong justification for denying you a visa..

Unlike Canada, all rejected applications have a chance to appeal (unless you submitted forged, false documents and CO believes you lied in your application)

Lets sort it out once and for all..

If it was so serious, CIC would have made you inadmissable..that would cause serious damage..


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi All , 

In similar lines I have a question : 

I applied for Canadian PR Visa way back in 2006 , and unfortunately Canada just deleted all the files for Pre Feb 2008 Cases . The Visa was never Rejected , they just deleted all the Backlog ! This was a shameless decision which CIC took , ending hope for thousands of Applicants.

So while applying I mentioned " NO " for Visa Rejection . As this was certainly not my Fault , if they could not even start processing my application .

Have I done the correct thing or should have mentioned this while applying ? 

I got my US , Singapore , Malyasia , Scheghen , UK visa post this and there was never any rejections . Please suggest 

Notice – Fee Returns for Federal Skilled Worker applicants affected by the backlog elimination measure

Hope ends for pre-2008 Canada applicants - Emirates 24/7

Backlog Wipe-out | CICS Immigration Consulting - Canada


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

dragoman's is a well know issue.

I would suggest him to keep all the official notifications safe for now.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks but mentioning "NO" , for Visa Rejection was correct right ? Or should have mentioned "Yes" instead .

Although NO sounded more logical to me , as the Visa was never Rejected.

Dragoman


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

It's a very straightforward question on your application... If you have been rejected or denied entry, you should state a "YES" else "NO"

In your case, I believe you have done it right. Btw what did you mention on the other visa applications that you were granted post this incident?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

snarayan said:


> It's a very straightforward question on your application... If you have been rejected or denied entry, you should state a "YES" else "NO"
> 
> In your case, I believe you have done it right. Btw what did you mention on the other visa applications that you were granted post this incident?


I don't think it specifically asked for the Visa's you have been granted , while lodging the application it only wanted details of the countries where you have Lived.

I only lived in UK for 2-3 years in last 10 years so mentioned only this . Other countries i went on Business Visa ans stayed for few weeks to a month .


Dragoman


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

dragoman said:


> I don't think it specifically asked for the Visa's you have been granted , while lodging the application it only wanted details of the countries where you have Lived.
> 
> I only lived in UK for 2-3 years in last 10 years so mentioned only this . Other countries i went on Business Visa ans stayed for few weeks to a month .
> 
> ...


No, let me rephrase my question...

For instance when you filed your Uk visa application, did you mention that your canada visa was rejected or did you leave the section blank. You will have to do the same thing with this one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

snarayan said:


> No, let me rephrase my question...
> 
> For instance when you filed your Uk visa application, did you mention that your canada visa was rejected or did you leave the section blank. You will have to do the same thing with this one.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Well when I was in Uk or applied for the Work Visa , my PR Visa was still in Que . Only last year around May 2012 , my Canadian dreams were shattered formally ! So I didn't mention anything related to this while I was in UK or for other visas.

But for me this is certainly not Rejection , as the Visa was not even processed . Lets hope things go smooth with Aus PR now ! :fingerscrossed:

Dragoman


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Well when I was in Uk or applied for the Work Visa , my PR Visa was still in Que . Only last year around May 2012 , my Canadian dreams were shattered formally ! So I didn't mention anything related to this while I was in UK or for other visas.
> 
> But for me this is certainly not Rejection , as the Visa was not even processed . Lets hope things go smooth with Aus PR now ! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Dragoman


You were not Rejected, thus you answered correctly. That was not a rejection as the situation was an outcome of CIC's own whim ... Applicants had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 18, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> trinkasharma said:
> 
> 
> > Pls do not assume all those who got denied visas are criminals..........I got my visa refused to UK once......Immediately after few months.....I have been to two different places.......happily worked ........came back home........now am all set to Aussies my friend.....
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> trinkasharma said:
> 
> 
> > Pls do not assume all those who got denied visas are criminals..........I got my visa refused to UK once......Immediately after few months.....I have been to two different places.......happily worked ........came back home........now am all set to Aussies my friend.....
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

This shows that you may have a tendency to violate the laws of the land/terms of visa. Of course it happened at an earlier age but the final decision is of your Immigration Officer.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

before 2 years i have applied for a tourist visa to Australia and i got a refusal letter. The case officer didn't give the tourist visa based on the situation of my origin country and was worried that if i got the tourist visa i won't come back to resume my life in Saudi Arabia as i have no strong commitments ..etc.

Will this affect me as i am applying for the Permanent Visa 190 or 189 ?

Do i need to mention this refusal during my application now ?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Did they give any reason?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> Did they give any reason?


actually the officer who was handling my case gave me several reasons, the main one was that he didn't believe i am a genuine tourist. This is just based on my passport & country of origin as it is high risk country & the fact that there is no guaranty i will resume residence in Saudi Arabia as they don't give permanent residence for non-Saudi. 

I had an invitation letter from my cousin in Melbourne that didn't help, in short the officer was afraid if i go there i won't be coming back !!.

now this is in the past, i just want to make sure that this will not be an issue in my PR application as i didn't violate any rules or did anything wrong.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Na, your Permanent Visa application for 189 or 190 has got nothing to do with your previously refused Visitor visa. 

Yes if there is any question related to 'Previous Refusal Visa details' for new visa application then please do mention it.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> before 2 years i have applied for a tourist visa to Australia and i got a refusal letter. The case officer didn't give the tourist visa based on the situation of my origin country and was worried that if i got the tourist visa i won't come back to resume my life in Saudi Arabia as i have no strong commitments ..etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok I am not an expert on this subject but I reckon you should be good this time, as you mentioned it was only the skill level that was the reason of rejection not any other bogus information/documents so hopefully there shouldn't be any impact on your current application. I understand you don't have much details about your previous rejection as it was almost 10 years ago case but I am assuming you mentioned this in your new visa application & provided all the relevant details.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



ILY said:


> Hi Girl Aussie
> 
> I have applied for Australian immigration in 2005-2006 but my visa was rejected based on the reason that the skill level required for PR visa was higher than the experience I have. At the moment I dont have any details or even correspondence with the Immigration because all communication was through email.
> 
> ...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> actually the officer who was handling my case gave me several reasons, the main one was that he didn't believe i am a genuine tourist. This is just based on my passport & country of origin as it is high risk country & the fact that there is no guaranty i will resume residence in Saudi Arabia as they don't give permanent residence for non-Saudi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It doesn’t Matter at all as long as you declare honestly about your refusals.

I got refused, Student dependent, Tourist visa, Withdrew 190 once, got Refused US visit visa once, got refused UK visit visa once yet I declared all of them and got 189 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Faris_ksa hasn't been on the forum for over 2 years, this thread is even older.


----------

